# sse2 USE flag

## microchiroptera

I have Intel Atom 330. In its specifications I found «Instruction Set Extensions SSE2, SSE3, SSSE3». I have sse3 and ssse3 USE flags in /etc/make.conf, should I add sse2 in it?

----------

## Aquous

Yes.

----------

## microchiroptera

Thank you!

----------

